# Just another cat...



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Or is he? Everyone always asks me "what is he?" I always say he is just a cat. He is pretty social with people and dogs, but he hates other cats. He is not particularly big (10 lbs). I got him in January of 2011, and they estimated him to be about a year old.


This picture is from the first time I saw him. The father of a neighbor was going into a nursing home and we offered to take the cat to the shelter for them. It was kinda-sorta love at first sight, and I ended up keeping him. I don't even know what his name used to be, or where he came from before the man got him.


Within the next year, he lost his spots. That was fine, he was young when I got him. No surprise there.





I took him to college with me and made him an indoors only kitty. It was rough at first, but I hung bird feeders outside, gave him 5 cat trees, and got a dog friend for him to play with. He bonded well with us.


He also got darker again. No more spots, but definitely an interesting pattern. I have never seen that before, at least not in this color!


I moved again and was able to build him an outdoor enclosure. He goes "outside" whenever he wants now. 


Him and the dog are still best buds.


Even "light" furniture is still dark next to him.


When he is happy and content, his second eyelids show and he drools. Kind of gross, and it freaked me out back in 2011, but now I know that is just how he is. 

So now you have met Midas! My wonderful "just a cat".


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:thumb Midas is stunning. I love his markings, when he was younger he looks like a Bengal [only white] but he still has a shadow on his coat. So cute. :lol:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Midas is amazing! what a lovely coat... what a lovely kitty


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a handsome fellow!! I would probably make up some weird breed - something truly exotic!! He's an Upper Mongolian Spotted Juntia. Pronounce it "Hoon - ya". Your friends will be impressed.

yea, that drooling is really gross. There was a cat in Charleston SC that kind of a neighborhood cat but sort of adopted us when we moved in and decided my porch was just a great place to snooze. She would jump in my lap and drool puddles on my lap. At the time I had NO clue why she did it, and it grossed me out, but after awhile I figured she was just happy and content. She started my love affair with cats!! Her name was Emma, a fat tortie.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Midas is adorable. Lovely story, that's the way you move with a pet! They are not disposable and moving is no excuse!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a handsome cat. I liked your story of how well you have made him a loving home and even got him a dog!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He's gorgeous!

If you didn't get him directly from a breeder you can't really say what breed he is for sure...but the spots coming in and darkening/lightening makes me think he's got some siamese in him. The spots are acting like a siamese coat, darkening where it's cooler. They are just the parts that have the color-changing pigments.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is pretty awesome! Beautiful coloring!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

He's a beauty!!!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

What a cutie pie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warlordslegacy (Sep 26, 2013)

Very pretty boy. I would say by the shape of his eyes and face that he is part Siamese.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Mystery markings!  The best kind.

For a minute I was thinking fawn lynx point (but spotted...) but any pointed cat should have blue eyes, right?

So.

I dunno. I'm just going to throw out there the possibility of spotted fawn.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

He looks like he's part flame point Siamese (no blue eyes, so definitely mixed with something else). I've never seen spots like that on one though. He's really pretty.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a sweetie pie, and I love your story  He sounds like one lucky little guy, and has a dog to be buddies with too, that is great. He is very unique looking, don't think I've ever seen a cat that looks like him. Sounds like you are both very lucky to have each other.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

emilyatl said:


> He looks like he's part flame point Siamese (no blue eyes, so definitely mixed with something else). I've never seen spots like that on one though. He's really pretty.


The problem with this is I am pretty sure there's no such thing. They either are a pointed cat or they aren't. It would be like saying your cat is part classic tabby (the bulls eye pattern) crossed with something else... there can only be one coat type.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Carmel said:


> The problem with this is I am pretty sure there's no such thing. They either are a pointed cat or they aren't. It would be like saying your cat is part classic tabby (the bulls eye pattern) crossed with something else... there can only be one coat type.


I definitely know nothing about genetics, coat types, etc. He just looks a lot like a flame point my neighbor has who is really beautiful (though Martin has really bright blue eyes). I tried reading a huge article on it and didn't get very far, LOL. Too many details to keep my attention!


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I didn't see this before, still learning how to use this forum! 
I am glad that everyone is as confused by his color as I am. I definitely call him "just a cat" because I just can't explain him! I do wish I knew more about where he came from, but I was busy with college and the man that had him before has since passed away. I will never know his true origins. The man also had a small Chihuahua that my parents took, and a cockatiel which we found a home for. Who knows where he might have gotten any of them from! There are ocicat and bengal breeders in my hometown of Sacramento, and I often wonder if he was a weird mistake from one of them. Unfortunately there is not DNA testing for cats like there is for dogs, so I will probably never know much more about him. He is a great cat though. 
I often search Petfinder for a cat that looks similar to him, but so far, no luck!


----------

